

Evolving Art (blog) - jrometty
https://medium.com/@JumpComet/evolving-art-60e9ee9ac9ef

======
SCAQTony
If you took the words "I & my" out of that article then the author would have
had nothing to say;

~~~
jrometty
now you see why I decided to pick up writing;

